# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Eastern Tiger Salamander, Ranavirus, and other reptiles/amphibians

## mcmurray

Hello -

I recently acquired an Eastern Tiger Salamander.  While preparing to bring him into my existing collection, I was reading lots of different care guides and other online info.  According to Wikipedia (link below), ETS can be a carrier of Ranavirus - a group of deadly virii that can infect reptiles as well.  I've searched this forum, as well as many other care guides, and found little to no mention of Ranavirus.  

As I also keep many reptiles (lizards, geckos) and a handful of frogs, I am very concerned about this.  Can anyone here provide any additional information on this subject?  How is the virus spread? Any personal experience?  What precautions, aside form the usual barriers/washing of tools/etc, do I need to take?  Note, this is a different issue than the Bd bacteria that affects amphibians, which the ETS can also be a carrier of.

Wikipedia link:  Tiger Salamander - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here is a photo of my new little guy:


Thanks in advance,
-Brandon

----------


## Terry

Hi Brandon
You are correct about ETS being a carrier of ranavirus. I don't know much about the disease, but here is a site that has some current information
2011 Ranavirus Symposium

In February, I will be attending a meeting to discuss amphibian conservation in the great plains states. If I get any info on ranavirus, I will post it. IMHO, I wouldn't be too concerned about it. Your tiger is awesome!

----------


## mcmurray

> Hi Brandon
> You are correct about ETS being a carrier of ranavirus. I don't know much about the disease, but here is a site that has some current information
> 2011 Ranavirus Symposium
> 
> In February, I will be attending a meeting to discuss amphibian conservation in the great plains states. If I get any info on ranavirus, I will post it. IMHO, I wouldn't be too concerned about it. Your tiger is awesome!


Thank you, Terry, and thanks for the compliment on my tiger.  This is my first venture into salamanders, and I'm already having a blast with him.  He's a very aggressive/voracious eater, and is more active than I had expected.    

I skimmed the topics of the symposium link, but I'm not sure that I'm any more informed about my specific questions.  Regardless, I've bookmarked the link for future reference.  I look forward to any info you gather from the conservation meeting in February.

To any other keepers of ETS, what are your opinions?  Am I over-reacting, or is this something that really needs to be addressed?  There is A LOT of care info out there, but surprisingly little info about diseases.  

Regards,
-Brandon

----------


## HerpDerp

I don't have any helpful input for you. I just wanted to say what an awesome looking salamander you have! It is my dream to have one eventually. I would love to see more pictures of your salamander and set up!

----------


## Lija

totally awesome tiger you have and extraordinary pic itself!

Ranovirus is extremely rare, no need to panic  :Smile:  all cases are to be reported, and in North America the virus is affecting larvae only ( tadpoles).

----------


## mcmurray

> I don't have any helpful input for you. I just wanted to say what an awesome looking salamander you have! It is my dream to have one eventually. I would love to see more pictures of your salamander and set up!


Thank you, Michelle!  I'm planning to take more photos this weekend.  His setup is pretty bland at the moment - just the necessities.  He seems to have settled in nicely though...  He's already starting to associate me with food, and just ate about six roaches from my fingers.  

I'll post more pics when I get good ones.

-Brandon

----------


## mcmurray

> totally awesome tiger you have and extraordinary pic itself!
> 
> Ranovirus is extremely rare, no need to panic  all cases are to be reported, and in North America the virus is affecting larvae only ( tadpoles).


Lija, thank you for the compliments., and for the info!  I'm relaxing a bit about it now, and just starting to enjoy him without fear of harming my other guys and girls.  

How large is your ETS now?  Mine is roughly (I'm completely guessing here) around 7-8 inches from tail to snout.  I've read conflicting info on how large they get - anywhere between 8 and 14 inches.  

Thanks again,
-Brandon

----------


## Lija

mine is probably at about 10-12" right now, speaking of which I need to measure, he grew a lot since we got him a couple month ago, eating like crazy, begging for food EVERY single time someone passes by  :Smile:

----------


## mcmurray

I finally got around to photographing Tigri again.  (Super-creative name... huh?).  Here are the new photos.  

1.


2.


3.


4.  Enjoying a treat for being such a great poser


5.  Swallowing said treat, but I like that it looks like he's smiling


6.  Mmmm... Roach....


Thanks for looking!!
-Brandon

----------


## mcmurray

> mine is probably at about 10-12" right now, speaking of which I need to measure, he grew a lot since we got him a couple month ago, eating like crazy, begging for food EVERY single time someone passes by


Lija -

Thank you for the size information - that gives me a more realistic idea of what to expect. He is eating really well and  getting more rotund.  I have not measured him again, but I don't believe  he's increased in length, only in girth.

-Brandon

----------


## HerpDerp

These are great photos! If only I could get some pictures like that of my WTFs.... lol

----------


## Gail

Beautiful creature you have there. I've been thinking about getting a new ETS friend also.  Can you post some pics of the setup you have for them?  




> I finally got around to photographing Tigri again.  (Super-creative name... huh?).  Here are the new photos.  
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 3.
> ...

----------


## Lija

what a pictures, WOW! amazing, how are you getting pics like that?

----------


## mcmurray

> These are great photos! If only I could get some pictures like that of my WTFs.... lol


Thank you!

----------


## mcmurray

> Beautiful creature you have there. I've been thinking about getting a new ETS friend also.  Can you post some pics of the setup you have for them?


Right now he still just has the basics.  He's in a 20G with a sand/soil mixture, small pool and a hide.  Nothing photo worthy.  I will be setting up a much nicer home for him soon - I'll post pics then.

-Brandon

----------


## mcmurray

> what a pictures, WOW! amazing, how are you getting pics like that?


Thank you very much!!  These were taken in a pop-up light tent with Tigri sitting on a piece of white laminated foam core board (I covered it in a thin coat of water first using a wet paper towel).  I used two off-camera flashes, one on each side of the tent and the one on the right slightly elevated.  I shoot with a Canon 50D and these were taken with the Canon EF100mm/f2.8 Macro lens.  Don't get me starting rambling on about photography.... I'm equally obsessed with photography as I am with my critters.   :Smile:   Though, these two subjects do go perfectly well together in my opinion...

-Brandon

----------

